# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  ZFS + MySQL: Artikel mit Konfigurationstipps

## fork

Hi,

hier ist ein sehr aufschlussreicher, englischer Artikel zum Thema Konfigurationstipps von MySQL und ZFS im Zusammenspiel:

https://blogs.oracle.com/realneel/en...best_practices

----------

